# Liber Chaotica £5 at a car boot this morning



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just picked up the 2005 hard back Liber Chaotica in mint condition for £5 this morning at a car boot sale! guy was selling his entire warhammer collection, but that was the only part i wanted or didnt already have, missed the books the first time round.
Going to read about the ruinous powers and see whats changed from the realm of chaos days.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm sure you'll enjoy that book, I got mine brand new for £18, not bad with the £30 price tag 

It's a great read.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice. I still need to get one. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

It's an awesome book. I got it as a present a year or two back :biggrin:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Great book, got my copy that i read whenever i feel the need to delve into madness


----------

